# Loppy the Baby Lop Eared Bunny, plus Easter basket (Knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Easter is approaching and having lots of little people in my family I wanted a quick knit bunny for them. I have also included a small basket with this pattern so I can give them their chocolate fix without going overboard.
His legs and body are knitted as one piece. Once sewn, a seam from the inside leg to the outer leg is stitched to form hip joints, this makes him a flexible bunny who can sit and stand, making him very huggable.

All my designs are knitted flat and assembled.

Also included is a little basket, which can be filled with mini Easter eggs, or little spring treats.

Sitting he measures 9 inches/23cms, standing he measures 12 inches/30cms.

Price: £3.50/$5.20 (prices may vary due to added tax and exchange rates)

Available here: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/267860848/loppy-the-baby-lop-eared-bunny?ref=shop_home_active_1

More Information here:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/loppy-the-baby-lop-eared-bunny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are gorgeous


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

More loveliness!

Thank you, again, for your exquisite patterns.

Natalie


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  He's a fun knit!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Easter is approaching and having lots of little people in my family I wanted a quick knit bunny for them. I have also included a small basket with this pattern so I can give them their chocolate fix without going overboard.
> His legs and body are knitted as one piece. Once sewn, a seam from the inside leg to the outer leg is stitched to form hip joints, this makes him a flexible bunny who can sit and stand, making him very huggable.
> 
> All my designs are knitted flat and assembled.
> ...


Awwwww he's been born. Yeeeeaaaa. Pat, I adore your little Loppys, and every single one of them has got it's own cheekily cute personalities. It's wonderful to see how different yarns create such different looks. And you've used the gorgeous Safari yarn, which looks so soft and cuddly on a Loppy. All those yarns are just perfect for special little Bunnies, and there will soon be lots of them running around the meadow near where I live. I love their long lops and big feet and tummies. A perfect combination for a baby bunny. Your little basket is so handy. I'm thinking it would be useful for a little girl to carry a bunch of flowers to Grandma, or for little treasures to be kept safe. In fact lots of ideas. I'll be thinking on that one. Lol. 
Pat you've excelled yourself again with another wonderful present for us. Thank you so much. xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Chris xx Hope you enjoy this pattern as it was what you asked for lol! the basket is a little extra, I like to include a small bonus as a thank you


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

He's lovely. I wouldn't expect anything else from you :thumbup:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Your designs keep getting better and better, I fall more madly in love with each one.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Chris xx Hope you enjoy this pattern as it was what you asked for lol! the basket is a little extra, I like to include a small bonus as a thank you


Thank you lovely lady, I'll be putting flowers in my first basket to send to a lady who is poorly. And thank you once again for designing my Bunny. I love her/him. I think a lot of little girls will appear here. xxx


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh Pat, Loppy is is wonderful! You've outdone yourself again. Guess I need to put my cuddle blankets up and make some bunnies and baskets, lol. Love the long floppy ears and big bunny feet. The basket is the perfect size. Even though the Easter Bunny brings the grandchildren their baskets they still look for some chocolate from Grandma so this basket will be perfect as it's not too big. Love each of your Loppy Bunnies!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I love them! I'll have to add this to my to-do list.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Pat what can i say!You are beyond talented. I love everything about your adorable work.Sheer perfection well done you. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Awww. With 3 darling bunnies already done, you're well on your way to making lots of little ones happy! So sweet!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Oh!!!! Look what you've gone and done now! You're killing me with all these new wonderful patterns, Pat! I so wish I didn't have to get my bum out of my chair for one whole day to get caught up on your fantastic patterns. Loppy is beautiful and a perfect size. I just know he's going to be an easy, fun knit because all of your patterns are!! You are one brilliant designer and I can't wait to get my needles going on this one!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww thank you everyone


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

What a darling little bunny and with his own basket yet! This pattern is coming at a great time because as I have said I have set a goal to do at least one of each of your patterns for 2016, and I am just finishing up one, so I can start this one instead of those I have kitted up to do this year! And, it is also Maxwell's 2nd birthday in March so I can give this to him for his birthday and he will have it for Easter! Yeah!!!! Thank you for all the work and efforts you put into your patterns. And, I would also like to thank Karen and Chris for all their help to you to make these patterns perfect and easy to do!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are all very handsome!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

How adorable they all are! Love their fluffy fur and long soft ears!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

You have created such a sweet Lop Eared Bunny, Pat just in time for Easter! 

Love it but now my other WIP will be side-lined while I make this one! Lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> What a darling little bunny and with his own basket yet! This pattern is coming at a great time because as I have said I have set a goal to do at least one of each of your patterns for 2016, and I am just finishing up one, so I can start this one instead of those I have kitted up to do this year! And, it is also Maxwell's 2nd birthday in March so I can give this to him for his birthday and he will have it for Easter! Yeah!!!! Thank you for all the work and efforts you put into your patterns. And, I would also like to thank Karen and Chris for all their help to you to make these patterns perfect and easy to do!


Thank you too Donnie and it's lovely to hear from you. I'm the one who should thank Pat because my life is richer for her friendship, support and her help in putting me in a better place mentally and physically. I enjoy every stitch when playing with her patterns and this bunny is very special to me because I moaned at her to design one just as appealing as Boris Bunny but a baby with Pat's trademark fat tummy and big feet. And a sweet baby Bunny face. She's got all those in one cute package here. . She's a good friend to us both, isn't she and I can't imagine my life without her. 
I trust you are well and keeping up with that not so little man of yours. How old is he now? Xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> You have created such a sweet Lop Eared Bunny, Pat just in time for Easter!
> 
> Love it but now my other WIP will be side-lined while I make this one! Lol!


You must be very busy these days with your grandchildren  Hope you enjoy this bunny


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Thank you too Donnie and it's lovely to hear from you. I'm the one who should thank Pat because my life is richer for her friendship, support and her help in putting me in a better place mentally and physically. I enjoy every stitch when playing with her patterns and this bunny is very special to me because I moaned at her to design one just as appealing as Boris Bunny but a baby with Pat's trademark fat tummy and big feet. And a sweet baby Bunny face. She's got all those in one cute package here. . She's a good friend to us both, isn't she and I can't imagine my life without her.
> I trust you are well and keeping up with that not so little man of yours. How old is he now? Xxx


Behave!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh gypseycream I just can't resist your beautiful patterns so had to buy this one too. So many patterns so little time. Lol.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh gypseycream I just can't resist your beautiful patterns so had to buy this one too. So many patterns so little time. Lol.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> Oh gypseycream I just can't resist your beautiful patterns so had to buy this one too. So many patterns so little time. Lol.


Thank you  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

They're wonderful!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a sweet little rabbit.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh!!!! Look what you've gone and done now! You're killing me with all these new wonderful patterns, Pat! I so wish I didn't have to get my bum out of my chair for one whole day to get caught up on your fantastic patterns. Loppy is beautiful and a perfect size. I just know he's going to be an easy, fun knit because all of your patterns are!! You are one brilliant designer and I can't wait to get my needles going on this one!!!


I could not have said it any better!! Thank you wonderful patterns, wish I didn't have to do other jobs!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute!!!! ;0)


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

He's absouloutly gorgeous and definitely on my list for knitting. My baby granddaughter isn't old enough for chocolate this year, but I may be tempted to put something else in the basket..... 
Well done, such a sweet little thing


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can you tell me the name of the yarns you used and where you bought them from? I can never find decent fur yarn at the local stores. Also how many skeins of fur does it take? Thanks, great pattern!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

deborah337 said:


> Can you tell me the name of the yarns you used and where you bought them from? I can never find decent fur yarn at the local stores. Also how many skeins of fur does it take? Thanks, great pattern!


Of course I can:
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/safari
http://www.deramores.com/james-c-brett-wildcat-chunky
http://www.loveknitting.com/phildar-phil-nounours

These are all great yarns


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

YOu have the most amazing designs. This is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Adorable bunnies!


----------



## pinecone (Apr 11, 2012)

Awwwww. My heart just melted. Have to do this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Of course I can:
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash = 3.5
> http://www.yarn-paradise.com/safari
> http://www.deramores.com/james-c-brett-wildcat-chunky = 3.5
> ...


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very cute - great work


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Adorable fluffy bunnies..have a good Easter. Hugs xowendy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a couple of sweeties! Thanks for the pattern and yarn info.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Pat, this little bunny is adorable and those beautiful little baskets, I like that style, based a bit on the crib, they look so smart. Love the yarn you've used for Loppy too.

Another super pattern in time for Easter.

Leanna x


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

As usual, so darling!! Have to have this one, too. You are a wonderful designer. Thank you so much! My great-grandkids will happy with this bunny.

Donna K


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

omigosh! Those are so adorable.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful creations! I really like the last one made with the James c Brett yarn. The basket is too cute also!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Ohhhh....I am in love with a dear little bunny


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Pat, he is so adorable.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh Pat very very cute!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you 

The James C Brett one is my favourite too


----------



## Bleeps (Aug 16, 2011)

"I will not, I will not" Love these too, but already have some of Pat's other patterns I have not started as yet...


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> You must be very busy these days with your grandchildren  Hope you enjoy this bunny


You must be speaking from experience,Pat! Lol! Why did I think I was going to have lazy days in my retirement!

Love this Bunny! I must get it onto my needles when my yarn arrives! Lol!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh you went and did it again Miss Pat and design another great little pattern just in time for Easter. I'm sure I will be seeing tons of little Loppy's hopping around here in a few weeks time if not days. Some of us knitters are fast knitters and I an not one of those quickie lady's that knit like they are on a production line...LOL But all kidding aside here, this pattern is so cute and I really do love the floppy loppy ears this little bunny has. And I must say that I am going to get me some of James C Brett yarn to make this one in. So far I see it in the UK and not here in the usa.. I have to do some searching around here if not then Deramores here I come.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> You must be speaking from experience,Pat! Lol! Why did I think I was going to have lazy days in my retirement!
> 
> Love this Bunny! I must get it onto my needles when my yarn arrives! Lol!


Letitia I have never worked so hard as in my retirement. Looking after the grandchildren seems to have become a full time job!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Oh you went and did it again Miss Pat and design another great little pattern just in time for Easter. I'm sure I will be seeing tons of little Loppy's hopping around here in a few weeks time if not days. Some of us knitters are fast knitters and I an not one of those quickie lady's that knit like they are on a production line...LOL But all kidding aside here, this pattern is so cute and I really do love the floppy loppy ears this little bunny has. And I must say that I am going to get me some of James C Brett yarn to make this one in. So far I see it in the UK and not here in the usa.. I have to do some searching around here if not then Deramores here I come.


The strange thing is Linda, James C Brett is an American company but only seems to sell in the UK.


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

Although I bought the pattern on Friday, I thought I'd put it to one side as I've already knitted a bunny for Easter. I did intend to knit it from my Aran stash for a neighbours baby later in the year, but I've just won enough of the James C Brett Wildcat on ebay for only £2 so it looks as if my Aran stash will have to stay where it is. Can't wait for the yarn to arrive :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Annie-Selina said:


> Although I bought the pattern on Friday, I thought I'd put it to one side as I've already knitted a bunny for Easter. I did intend to knit it from my Aran stash for a neighbours baby later in the year, but I've just won enough of the James C Brett Wildcat on ebay for only £2 so it looks as if my Aran stash will have to stay where it is. Can't wait for the yarn to arrive :thumbup:


wow lucky you!! the Wildcat is lovely to knit with and make gorgeous huggables


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It would be hard to pick a favorite. They are all adorable. Thanks for the yarn tips.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> wow lucky you!! the Wildcat is lovely to knit with and make gorgeous huggables


Did you use the same needles for this yarn as the eyelash? 3.5m?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

As always, just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Did you use the same needles for this yarn as the eyelash? 3.5m?


Sorry I didn't get this link. Yes you can still use the 3.5mm needles


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> As always, just beautiful!!!!


Thank you Jean  Missed seeing your posts.


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

You are amazing....they are just so cute


----------

